# Blekinge, Olofström



## Virusx5 (18. August 2013)

Moin moin, an die Schwedenfans

fahre die erste Oktoberwoche 2013 in die Nähe von Olofström. Dort war ich schön öfter und habe ausschließlich den See Orlunden beangelt.
Dieses Jahr wollte ich es mal am Vitavatten versuchen ... sollen angeblich schöne Forellen im Wasser schwimmen.
Weiterhin suche ich ein paar Hotspots an der Ostseeküste, wollte es vom Ufer aus mal auf Hecht probieren. Ziel sollte die Ecke Pukavik bis Karlshamn sein.

Wäre ganz nett, wenn hier jemand ein paar Tipps für meinen Angeltrip hätte. 

Viele Grüße
virus


----------



## madmax9965 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*

Hallo virus,
ich habe vor ein paar Jahren im Urlaub mein Glück direkt vor Karlshamn probiert. Da Gibt es einen kleinen Badestrand auf einer Landzunge. Bin von da die Küste einige Stunden mit der Spinnrute entlang gepirscht.  Viel Kraut und Tang#d im Wasser und 3 keine Hecht bis 50cm Gefangen.Es werden aber auch Mefos und Lachse in dem Gebiet gefangen.  Ansonsten war ich zwei Tage an der Mörrum:m und am hauseigenen kleinen See. 
Viel Glück und Petri Heil:vik:
Max


----------



## schee (19. August 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*

Moin,

ich fahre am 21.9 nach Olofström aber wir werden uns wohl eher auf den Halen konzentrieren.

Gebe Dir dann gerne weiter ob und wo was ging, hast Du Tips für den Orlunden auf Lager ?


----------



## Virusx5 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*



madmax9965 schrieb:


> Hallo virus,
> ich habe vor ein paar Jahren im Urlaub mein Glück direkt vor Karlshamn probiert. Da Gibt es einen kleinen Badestrand auf einer Landzunge.
> Max


Meinst du den Strand auf Stärnö ?
Um welche Jahreszeit hast du es dort probiert?



schee schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich fahre am 21.9 nach Olofström aber wir werden uns wohl eher auf den Halen konzentrieren.
> 
> Gebe Dir dann gerne weiter ob und wo was ging, hast Du Tips für den Orlunden auf Lager ?


Der Halen ist mit etwas Vorsicht zu genießen, da lauern viele Steine direkt unter der Wasseroberfläche.
Der Orlunden ist am besten mit dem Boot zu beangeln, vernünftige Hechte gibts eigentlich nur um die Inseln. 60er kannst du von den einzelnen Stegen aus erwischen. Allerdings ist der See für die Uferangelei umständlich zu befahren.
Barsche kannst du, vom Ufer aus, an der Südspitze vom Badesteg aus beangeln. Barsche gibts auch, wenn du rechts des Felsen Valhall herunter läufst, ebenfalls vom Ufer aus zu beangeln.

Gib mal Bescheid, was am Halen gelaufen ist.#h


----------



## schee (22. August 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*

Ja, das werde ich machen. Unsere Hütte ist quasi zwischen Halen und Orlunden, außer dem Mörrumtag werden wir uns da aufhalten und danke schonmal für die ersten Tips.

Weißt Du ob man dort nur Kajaks mieten kann oder obs auch Böötchen mit E-Motor gibt ?

Vor Steinen am Halen hab ich nicht so große Angst. Mein Eagle TriFinder wird mich hoffentlich nicht im Stich lassen und mir sagen was da so im Weg steht.

Hast Du gewobblert ? Ich bin nämlich eher der Pose-KöFi Fan. Hoffe damit geht was und ich knacke mal die Meter Schallmauer... #c


----------



## Virusx5 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*



> Weißt Du ob man dort nur Kajaks mieten kann oder obs auch Böötchen mit E-Motor gibt ?


Am Campingplatz kann man auch Ruderboote mieten, ob es dort auch Motoren zu mieten gibt, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Ich würd einfach mal nachfragen, so mancher Schwede verleiht auch sein privates Boot.



> Hast Du gewobblert ? Ich bin nämlich eher der Pose-KöFi Fan.


Ich habs mit Pose nicht wirklich probiert, pauschal hatte ich mal für ca. 4 Stunden eine Posenmontage am Ufer gelegt ... ohne Biss.

Je nach Jahreszeit hab ich mit flachlaufenden Wobblern und Blinkern die Uferregion abgeklopft. Die größeren Hechte hab ich mit Zalt-Wobbler und einem Blinker namens Mosca Safir in silber/grün (das war der Bringer) beim Schleppen gefangen.



> und ich knacke mal die Meter Schallmauer...


Auf diesen Knall warte ich auch noch, daher suche ich ja ein schönes Plätzchen an der Ostsee ... hier werden definitiv die Großen gefangen (laut Info).


----------



## schee (25. August 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*

Ich danke Dir für die aufschlußreichen Hinweise.

Meine komplette Wobbler und Spinner/Blinkerbatterie hab ich natürlich dabei. (Wir die anderen zwei auch) Ich bin echt schon total gespannt und heiß wie Frittenfett.

Werde Dich wenn wir wieder da sind informieren was-wo-wie ging und was nicht.

Mal was anderes, wie siehts in der Ecke mit Blaubeeren und Pilzen aus ? |supergri


----------



## Virusx5 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*



schee schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, wie siehts in der Ecke mit Blaubeeren und Pilzen aus ? |supergri


In der Ecke gibt es sehr viel Wald, beides findest du dort in guter Stückzahl.
Für Pilze ist es ein guter Zeitpunkt, auch weil die Ferienurlauber wieder zu Hause sind. Je nach gewesener Wetterlage, kann es für Blaubeeren allerdings schon zu spät sein.
Ich hatte damals das Angelcamp in Harasjömala erkundet, gleichzeitig eine Menge Pilze gesammelt.
Laß aber noch welche für mich stehen, eine leckere Pilzpfanne ist für mich auch immer Pflicht. #h


----------



## schee (26. August 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*



Virusx5 schrieb:


> Laß aber noch welche für mich stehen, eine leckere Pilzpfanne ist für mich auch immer Pflicht. #h



...aber auch nur weil Du mir so nette Tipps gibst! #6

Naja, gestern hatten wir vortreffen, und wir könnens kaum noch abwarten, ist ja unser erster Schwedentrip. Und wir haben jetzt so viel input bekommen (von zig seiten) das wir 3 Wochen bleiben müssten um alles umzusetzen. Ich denke einfach mal learning by doing und Spaß haben, der Fisch wird sich dann schon nicht verhindern lassen.

Muss aber sagen das ich auch extrem gespannt auf die Mörrum bin. Werde da zwar wohl keinen Lachs landen können, aber das soll da ja auch ohne Fangerfolg sensationell sein. 

Mit welcher Fähre setzt Du über ? Wir fahren mit Finnlines von Travemünde nach Malmö. Ist ne echt günstige Alternative zur TT-Line.


----------



## Virusx5 (26. August 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*



> Und wir haben jetzt so viel input bekommen (von zig seiten) das wir 3 Wochen bleiben müssten um alles umzusetzen.


Mach bloß nicht den Fehler und versuch 1000 Dinge zu probieren ... die Zeit vergeht viel zu schnell und du hast noch keinen Fisch gelandet.
Schleppfischen sollte an erster Stelle stehen. Solltest du es mit Wurm auf die Barsche probieren wollen, dann bring die unbedingt von zu Hause mit. In der Gegend sind kaum welche zu bekommen, falls doch, dann sind die sauteuer.



> Muss aber sagen das ich auch extrem gespannt auf die Mörrum bin. Werde  da zwar wohl keinen Lachs landen können, aber das soll da ja auch ohne  Fangerfolg sensationell sein.


Wenn du an Mörrums Kronolaxfiske angeln willst, ist das nicht ganz billig*.* In dem Ort Mörrum, gibt es eine herrliche Räucherei ... dort kaufe ich mir immer meinen Lachs. 



> Mit welcher Fähre setzt Du über ?


Ich wohne im Landkreis Osnabrück, fahre immer nach Fehmarn hoch. Dort setze ich von Puttgarden nach Rödby über. Die Fähre fährt dort tagsüber alle 30 Minuten, brauchst vorher kein Ticket. Dann gehts nach Kopenhagen über die Öresundbrücke nach Malmö.
Dieser Weg ist für uns am schnellsten, sind Nachmittag schon am Fisch. #:


----------



## schee (26. August 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*



Virusx5 schrieb:


> Mach bloß nicht den Fehler und versuch 1000 Dinge zu probieren ... die Zeit vergeht viel zu schnell und du hast noch keinen Fisch gelandet.
> Schleppfischen sollte an erster Stelle stehen. Solltest du es mit Wurm auf die Barsche probieren wollen, dann bring die unbedingt von zu Hause mit. In der Gegend sind kaum welche zu bekommen, falls doch, dann sind die sauteuer.
> 
> Wenn du an Mörrums Kronolaxfiske angeln willst, ist das nicht ganz billig*.* In dem Ort Mörrum, gibt es eine herrliche Räucherei ... dort kaufe ich mir immer meinen Lachs.
> ...



Nee, wir werden unseren normalen Stiefel runterangeln. Schleppen, KöFi und Wobblern vom Boot. Das wird schon passen, nur, wie Du ja sicher denken kannst, hat jeder der von unserer Tour hört schon seinen Senf dazugegeben.

Wir werden tatsächlich beim Kronlaxfiske unsere Fliegenruten singen lassen, schon gebucht und geblecht! Weißt Du, als ambitionierter Fliegenfischer müsste ich ja mit einem Klammerbeutel gepudert sein wenn ich nicht *da* mein Glück versuchen würde. Okay, 65€ sind ne Menge Holz für einen Tag, aber so oft ist man nun auch nicht am europäischen Yukon.

Wird sicher ne affengute Zeit. Habe bisher nur Dänemark erfahrung, das wird einfach mal was ganz anderes! Wir nehmen die Nachtfähre von Travemünde und dann sind wir mittags spätestens am Wasser.

Was die Köder angeht, wir nehmen 4 Tauwurm Boxen mit und einen Liter Maden. Damit kommen wir erstmal hin. Morgen lass ich esrtmal die Telefondrähte glühen um herauszufinden ob man auch am Halen oder Orlunden ein Motorboot bekommt. Unser Haussee in der Mitte ist nur so 400x80m groß, das werden wir noch errudern können. (denke ich) Und zum Echolot einpeilen auch optimal.

Nee, wat freu ick mir!


----------



## Virusx5 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*



> Wir werden tatsächlich beim Kronlaxfiske unsere Fliegenruten singen  lassen, schon gebucht und geblecht! Weißt Du, als ambitionierter  Fliegenfischer müsste ich ja mit einem Klammerbeutel gepudert sein wenn  ich nicht *da* mein Glück versuchen würde. Okay, 65€ sind ne Menge  Holz für einen Tag, aber so oft ist man nun auch nicht am europäischen  Yukon.


Das ist natürlich etwas anderes. Fliegenfischen finde ich ganz interessant, allerdings sind die Gewässer in unserer Gegend nicht unbedingt dazu geeignet. Im September könnt ihr Glück mit guten Meerforellen haben.



> Habe bisher nur Dänemark erfahrung, das wird einfach mal was ganz anderes!


Ich war nach Schweden in Dänemark, seitdem fahr ich wieder nach Schweden 
Ich bin mir sicher, euch wirds gefallen. :vik:
Hoffentlich habt ihr gutes Wetter ... aber ein Angler kennt ja bekanntlich kein schlechtes Wetter, es gibt nur schlechte Kleidung.


----------



## ingo39 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*

Hallo,

ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß. Ich war im Juli so ziemlich auf der Mitte zw Olofström und Svängsta und habe ausschließlich im Haussee des FH geangelt und dort im wesentlichen nur mit der Spinnrute, obwohl alles andere an Angelzeugs (5er und 8er Fliegenrute... Grundangel und und und) auch mit war. 

Bevor ihr an die Mörrum zum angeln geht wandert es erst mal ab, das ist alles viel weiter als es auf der Karte aussieht. Bei unseren zwei Wanderungen an der Mörrum habe ich immer einige große Fische an der Oberfläche gesehen, obwohl es sehr niedriges Wasser war. 

Mir hat es am Haussee vollkommen gereicht: Kahn mit Ruder, 3min von der Terasse bis in den Kahn und auf Zuruf konnte ich zum Frühstück kommen...
und Halen und Orlunden waren mir für die kurze Zeit (2Wochen Familienurlaub) einfach zu groß.
Vitavatten hätte mich auch mal interessiert (Bellyboot und Fliegenrute) und vor allem am Holjean in Olfström gibt es auch ein Fliegenstrecke....

Die Broschüre:

http://www.ronneby.se/PageFiles/2900051/Blekingefiske 2013_A5.pdf

fand ich super.....

Mein Urlaub für nächstes Jahr ist schon gebucht...

Ach so: Den "Meter" hatte ich nicht am Band, aber die Erwartung hatte ich auch nicht. Dafür war ich an 12 Tagen angeln, meist nur vor dem Frühstück oder nach dem Abendbrot und hatte nur 1 mal nichts....

Grüße
Ingo


----------



## Virusx5 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*



> Bei unseren zwei Wanderungen an der Mörrum habe ich immer einige große  Fische an der Oberfläche gesehen, obwohl es sehr niedriges Wasser war.


Moin,

zwei Angler hatten mir mal an der Mörrum eine fast unglaubliche Geschichte erzählt ... an Pool 1 und 2 standen die Lachse Schulter an Schulter, sie haben alles mit ihren Fliegenruten probiert ... gebissen hat nichts. Ein versehentliches "Reißen" ist ja bekanntlich verboten, der Fisch muß wieder zurück ins Wasser.


----------



## paulbarsch (28. August 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*

ich war letztes jahr an der mörrum! es ist unglaublich,was da für lachse steigen! leider war ich mit einem hexenschuss ausser gefecht gesetzt!
ich war auch an pool 1 & 2.

gruss andreas


----------



## schee (9. September 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*

Ich schieb den Trööt nochmal rauf, 

bei mir gehts in 12 Tagen los. Ich wäre jedem für Tips und Tricks dankbar. wie z.b. HotSpots, aber auch günstige Supermärkte, Köderfindung, Pilze, Blaubeeren etc...


----------



## S. Gutknecht (10. September 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*

Hallo,
ich war vom 26.08. - 05.09. im Süden Schwedens unterwegs. 
Das Haus war am Mien gelegen, dazu später mehr.

Am 3.09. zog es mich an die Mörrum, morgens um 8 Uhr ging es los, gegen 13 Uhr ca. eine Stunde Mittagspause (Mittagsbuffet im Restaurant neben dem Haus des Lachses, pro Person 89 schwedische Kronen, sehr zu empfehlen) und dann noch mal so bis 19:30 ans/ins Wasser. Gefangen habe ich nichts, jedoch war's ein tolles Naturerlebnis, wobei es schon frustierend wird, wenn im Nachbarpool der Lachs springt und man trotz intensivsten Abwerfen der Gewässerstrecke nicht einen Biss bekommt.
Habe morgens an den Pools 2 - 3 begonnen und nachmittags die Strecke ab Pool 5-11 befischt, alles nur mit der Spinnrute.
Insgesamt gesehen ist das Fischen an der Mörrum ein nicht ganz günstiges Vergnügen, jedoch hat es sich auch ohne Fang für mich gelohnt und es war kein vergeudeter Tag.

Nun zum Mien:
Der See ist riesig und wirklich gute Informationen konnten im Vorfeld via Internet nicht herausgefunden werden, so dass ich mich überraschen liess. Ein Boot und Angelkarten sollten vor Ort an der Badestelle Midingsbrate zu bekommen sein. An zahlreichen Stellen rund herum des Sees sind Informationstafeln aufgestellt, auf denen Infos zu einem Guide, zu den Angelkarten und zum Bootsverleih zu finden sind. Die Angelkarte besorgte ich mir dann im Infocenter in Tingsryd und schaute mal in Midingsbrate bzgl. Bootsverleih vorbei, dort waren Kontaktdaten ausgehangen, jedoch blieb nach zahlreichen Telefonaten das zu leihende Boot aus. Am nächsten Tag konnte mir jedoch durch den ortsansässigen Greenkeepers, der den Badeplatz betreut, zumindest ein Ruderboot stundenweise zur Verfügung gestellt werden. An ein weites Hinausrudern war nicht zu denken und somit blieben mir die Hotspots vergönnt.
Im Gespräch mit einigen Ortsansässigen erfuhr ich, dass der Hechtbestand recht gut ist und auch einige Hechte deutlich über 100cm zu fangen sind, jedoch muss man dafür Meter machen und auch die Tiefen stellen suchen. Ein Boot mit Motor ist da schon empfehlenswert.
Gewässertrukturkarten und Angelzubehör in sehr guter Auswahl gibt es in Karlshamn (FiskeShopen, Saltsjöbadsvägen 53, 374 30 Karlshamn, http://www.fiskeshopen.com)

Leider bin ich nach 10 Tagen (wovon einer nur verregnet war, alle anderen Tage Sonnenschein und um die 20-25°C) recht erfolglos wieder zurückgekehrt, ein paar Barsche, zwei Hechte, das war's. Von den Fängen her war's mau, jedoch ist und bleibt Schweden ein absolutes Lieblingsland.
ntresseområdenRelaxation, Shopping & DesignEvenemangslänkBokningslänkÖppettiderMå-fre 9.30-18 lö 10-14 (även sön under sommartid)GatuadressSaltsjöbadsvägen 53Postadress374 30 KarlshamnTelefonnummer454-197 10MobilnummerE-postHemsidahttp://www.fiskeshopen.com


----------



## schee (10. September 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*

*Am wichtigsten ist für uns ob und wo man ein Boot, E-Motorboot für den Halen, den Vitavatten und der Orlunden mieten kann*. An unserem Haussee haben wir ein Ruderboot.


----------



## Virusx5 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*



schee schrieb:


> *Am wichtigsten ist für uns ob und wo man ein Boot, E-Motorboot für den Halen, den Vitavatten und der Orlunden mieten kann*. An unserem Haussee haben wir ein Ruderboot.


Angelkarten für den Orlunden gibt es auch bei Tommy Jönsson , der sollte auch wissen wo es Boote zu mieten gibt.

Für den Vitavatten findest du alles hier ... klick

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß und Erfolg auf deiner Tour.
Gib anschließend mal eine Rückmeldung.


----------



## schee (15. September 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*



Virusx5 schrieb:


> Angelkarten für den Orlunden gibt es auch bei Tommy Jönsson , der sollte auch wissen wo es Boote zu mieten gibt.



Danke. Ich hatte aber irgendwo gelesen das am Orlunden wie auch am Halen "fritt fiske" ist. Fehlinfo ?

Und da wir in unserem Haus WLAN haben werde ich Dich hier auf jeden Fall auf dem laufenden halten.


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*

Ich hatte auch noch nie eine Angelkarte am Orlunden und diese ist laut Vermieter auch nicht notwendig gewesen.


----------



## Borstenwurm (17. September 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*

Ich bin vor ein paar Tagen aus Schweden zurückgehrt. 2 Wochen Urlaub zu zweit in einem Schärengarten in der Nähe von Karlskrona. Insgesamt konnten wir zwischen 100 und 150 Hechte von 15 bis 95cm fangen. Beste Köder waren Spökets in 35g und der Soft4Play von SG in diversen Farben. Große Barsche bis 40cm konnten wir auf Gummi und geschleppte Miniwobbler fangen.
Im Jagdladen in Karlshamn bekam ich von einem Mitarbeiter einen Tip fürn einen sehr guten Hechtangelplatz. Dieser befindet sich gegenüber des Papierwerks SÖDRA zwischen Karlshamn und Mörrum. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine flache Bucht, die vom Ufer und mit Wathose beangelt werden kann.
Zu erreichen ist die Stelle zwischen Karlshamn und Mörrum über den Vekerumsvägen und den Klavavägen - einfach bei Google Maps nachsehen. Topbedingungen sollen bei Südwind herrschen, wenn der Wind in die Bucht reindrückt.


----------



## Virusx5 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*



> Ich hatte auch noch nie eine Angelkarte am Orlunden und diese ist laut Vermieter auch nicht notwendig gewesen.


Ich hatte in meiner 6-jährigen Befischung auch keinen Angelschein, der Vermieter hat immer abgewunken.
Laut Statuten soll es allerdings einen geben !?


> Im Jagdladen in Karlshamn bekam ich von einem Mitarbeiter einen Tip fürn  einen sehr guten Hechtangelplatz. Dieser befindet sich gegenüber des  Papierwerks SÖDRA zwischen Karlshamn und Mörrum. Hierbei handelt es sich  um eine flache Bucht, die vom Ufer und mit Wathose beangelt werden  kann.
> Zu erreichen ist die Stelle zwischen Karlshamn und Mörrum über den  Vekerumsvägen und den Klavavägen - einfach bei Google Maps nachsehen.  Topbedingungen sollen bei Südwind herrschen, wenn der Wind in die Bucht  reindrückt.


Danke für den Tipp, wenn wir die Zeit finden, werden wir dort einmal unsere Köder auswerfen.


----------



## schee (18. September 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*

Den Tip hab ich mir auch gleich mal notiert.

am 23.9. sind wir am Halen, Boot ist schon gebucht. Mal sehen was die anderen Tage dann so bringen.


----------



## Borstenwurm (18. September 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*

Dann hoffe ich mal auf gutes Wetter für euch !!!


----------



## schee (18. September 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*



Borstenwurm schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal auf gutes Wetter für euch !!!



Laut Vorhersage 15-17°C und bewölkt bis sonnig für die ganze Woche. Das wäre was!!!

Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, vor allem auf dem Mörrumtag.


----------



## Borstenwurm (18. September 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*

Hier mal die Vorhersage vom Dänischen Wetterdienst:

http://www.dmi.dk/vejr/til-lands/byvejr/by/vis/SE/2687062/Olofström,Sverige


----------



## schee (23. September 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*

So, hier der erste Zwischenbericht, 

alles sensationell. Tolles Haus, super Wetter.

Zuerst am Haussee 25 Rotaugen gezockt und dann heute früh mit dem Ruderboot auf den Halen. War toll. 
Wir haben mit dem Echolot schnell ne tiefe Rinne ausgemacht und die Ruten mit totem KöFi ausgelegt. Schnell kamen erste Bisse und wir konnten die ersten Hechte zwischen 60-80cm verhaften. Leider war noch nicht der Meter dabei aber das kommt bestimmt noch.

Morgen zum Orlunden mal sehen was da so auf uns zukommt.

Grüße aus Schweden.


----------



## Virusx5 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*



schee schrieb:


> Schnell kamen erste Bisse und wir konnten die ersten Hechte zwischen 60-80cm verhaften.
> 
> Grüße aus Schweden.


Die Hechte scheinen ja gute Laune zu haben.
Bin schon am Ruten packen, bei mit gehts am Samstag Richtung Schweden ... hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter konstant.
Viel Spaß und Petri Heil #h


----------



## schee (25. September 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*

Heute war Mörrum Tag! WAS FÜR EIN GEILER FLUß!!!

56er MeFo konnte nicht widerstehen! Morgen gehts wieder an der Halen. Ick froi mir!

Allerdings gestern am Skyiesjön Schneider geblieben. Shit happens.

Wetter 14-16° und strahlend blauer Himmel.


----------



## schee (29. September 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*

Leider wieder zuhause.

Alles was wir gefangen haben war bei Wassertiefen von 2,5-4m. Posentiefe zwischen 1,5 und 2m. Keine Großen aber sie beißen. Halen und Skyesjön.

Orlunden waren wir nicht da wir kein Boot organisieren konnten. Hechte vom Ufer aus halte ich im Moment für ausgeschlossen. Nehmt keine Köderfische mit, die Rotaugen beißen wie blöd. Am Halen vom Steg aus 15 Stück in 30 min ohne Probleme.

Ruderboot für den Halen gibts am Campingplatz.

Wünsch euch ne gute Zeit und krumme Ruten.


----------



## morlu975 (1. November 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*

War dieses Jahr im August am Orlunden. Vom Ufer aus war da nicht viel los, aber vom Boot. Und ja man braucht einen Angelschein für den Orlunden, den es meines Wissens nur bei
Tommy Jönsson gibt, So wurde mir es in der Touri-Info in Olofström gesagt. War denn von euch mal jemand bei Abu Garcia in Svängsta? Also Schnäppchen hab ich da keine gefunden.


----------



## schee (7. November 2013)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*



morlu975 schrieb:


> War dieses Jahr im August am Orlunden. Vom Ufer aus war da nicht viel los, aber vom Boot. Und ja man braucht einen Angelschein für den Orlunden, den es meines Wissens nur bei
> Tommy Jönsson gibt, So wurde mir es in der Touri-Info in Olofström gesagt. War denn von euch mal jemand bei Abu Garcia in Svängsta? Also Schnäppchen hab ich da keine gefunden.



Wo habt Ihr das Boot denn hergezaubert ? Wir haben mit Tommy telefoniert und von Ihm kam nur Gebetsmühlenartig "No Boats"


----------



## morlu975 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Blekinge, Olofström*

Das Boot gehörte zum Haus und war am See neben anderen Booten festgemacht. Man muß nur aufpassen mit Boot da sich je nach Wasserspiegel knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche ordentliche Gesteinsbrocken befinden.


----------



## fishing jones (26. Juli 2014)

Moin zusammen,

nächste Woche starte ich mit einem Kumpel in den Kanu / Angelurlaub in Richtung Olofström|supergri.  Wir werden von Olofström aus lospaddeln und eine Woche über den Halen  und Raslangen schippern. Rutenhalter fürs Schleppen unterwegs sind  eingepackt, Köder wie Wobbler, Blinker und diverse Gummis auch nicht zu  vergessen.
Notwendige Angelkarten sind auch über den Kanuverleih geregelt.

Nun  wollte ich mich mal nach euren Erfahrungen erkundigen, insbesondere was  das Schleppen angeht. Mein Plan ist es größtenteils Wobbler zu  schleppen, da ich denke dass bei dem geringen Tempo im Kanu Blinker,  Gummis etc. schnell zu Hängern führen. Selbstverständlich wird auch stationär geangelt vom Kanu und vom Ufer...

Konntet ihr auch Zander in diesen Seen ans Band kriegen?

Für alle anderen Tipps und Erfahrungswerte rund um die Räuber in diesen Seen bin ich auch sehr dankbar.

Vielen Dank & Petri:m


----------

